# Get down !!!!



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I got hit by @Kidvegas . Almost all of them are new to me. I have only had the Jericho Hill, that one also came to me via a bomb! (crazy little coincidence) Thank you KIDVEGAS or maybe I should just say ... "thanks Bro"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

On a roll Kid..Nice job


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Another nice hit! Warming up @WABOOM!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I got hit by @Kidvegas . Almost all of them are new to me. I have only had the Jericho Hill, that one also came to me via a bomb! (crazy little coincidence) Thank you KIDVEGAS or maybe I should just say ... "thanks Bro"


Your very welcome Bro. I'm glad i found some sticks you haven't tried yet. Looking through some of your post i figured i had it nailed. The Jericho musta slipped through the cracks. Enjoy them all!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

They all look wonderful! I almost ran out to the garage clutching that Tabernacle like a like a dope feind with a freshly scored bag. But then I realized I should let those sticks rest for a while.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

That Tabernacle is one BAD ASS cigar. Only request is your thoughts on it, When you decide to give it a go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

On a roll @Kidvegas. Nice hit!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> That Tabernacle is one BAD ASS cigar. Only request is your thoughts on it, When you decide to give it a go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife said that it smells like "ball- sweat" so I should probably let that be a good sign that it's going to be a tasty cigar! Last time she said that it was a Drew Estate Undercrown.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome hit !


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a great line up @Kidvegas
Well done sir


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

The Divinia and Camacho are good sticks. I am curious how the Tabernacle is. Especially now that its been compared to sweaty balls.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> My wife said that it smells like "ball- sweat" so I should probably let that be a good sign that it's going to be a tasty cigar! Last time she said that it was a Drew Estate Undercrown.


The Tabernacle Cigars. Nicholas Melillo, owner of Foundation Cigar Co., has created this masterpiece called "The Tabernacle". The dark and oily Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper perfectly encases a wonderful bouquet of "sweaty balls" and Nicaraguan tobacco along with a Mexican San Andres binder and a Honduran filler.

It actually is in the description... Weird...lol


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

HA!


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Great Hit!

The Divinia I keep a few of and usually will pick up a 5'er when the price is right.

Factory Worker Infused - Sweaty Balls


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> Great Hit!
> 
> The Divinia I keep a few of and usually will pick up a 5'er when the price is right.
> 
> Factory Worker Infused - Sweaty Balls


I would say the price is right. Ave Maria Morning Star Collection - Cigars International


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I would say the price is right. Ave Maria Morning Star Collection - Cigars International


Wow...:vs_cool:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome! Nice bomb! All new to me as well, besides Camacho. And is that Fallen Angel by AJF?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Awesome! Nice bomb! All new to me as well, besides Camacho. And is that Fallen Angel by AJF?


Absolutely an AJ blend and damn good . Picked up a fiver recently from the Devil for a great price. Keep your eyes peeled. Usually once a month they have some kind of bid on those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

It takes me a while to get to some of my singles but here it is. This is a great blend! Thank you @Kidvegas


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought I heard the @WABOOM. Nice bomb @Kidvegas!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Some heavy hitters there for sure, nice bunch..


----------

